# Solid deck stain over weathered porch and floor



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I looked at a townhouse community with 30 decks. The decks appear to have heavy bodied paint like a porch and floor paint. As expected there is a lot of peeling. The association does not want to refinish all the decks as I suggested. They prefer a wash, scrape, sand and recoat. What product do you guys like in this situation. I would hate to put on more porch and floor paint and add to the problem. How do you think a quality solid deck stain would hold up over a previoisly painted surface? Does it have the bonding quality? What solid deck stain do you think would give me the best results.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

ogre said:


> I looked at a townhouse community with 30 decks. The decks appear to have heavy bodied paint like a porch and floor paint. As expected there is a lot of peeling. The association does not want to refinish all the decks as I suggested. They prefer a wash, scrape, sand and recoat. What product do you guys like in this situation. I would hate to put on more porch and floor paint and add to the problem. How do you think a quality solid deck stain would hold up over a previoisly painted surface? Does it have the bonding quality? What solid deck stain do you think would give me the best results.
> Thanks,
> Mike


I'd give Flood stain a try......Just scrape the chitt out of the loose paint and sand it with 80 grit...

http://www.flood.com/wood-care-solutions/products/view-product.jsp?productId=10



Solid Color Look : SWF-SOLID

Solid Color Look
Lasts 5+ Years•Adds rich, opaque color to hide imperfections
•Allows the wood texture to show
•Performs well on new and weathered wood
•Covers the appearance of aging wood


Why is E-B Emulsa Bond important? E-B Emulsa Bond™ is an additive found exclusively in Flood brand products, such as our SWF-SOLID deck stain. It provides unsurpassed adhesion to wood surfaces where other finishes may fail. No other exterior wood care brand but Flood has this unique technology. 




MSDS / Data Sheet



Key Features
•Provides rich, solid color that allows the wood texture to show through
•Long-lasting solid stain preserves and protects the beauty of exterior wood
•Guaranteed 15 years on wood siding and 5 years on wood decks (see product label for limited warranty details)
•Exclusive formula combines the rich penetration of an oil with the durability of an acrylic resin
•SWF-SOLID is urethane-enhanced for durability in high-traffic areas
•Fortified with Flood's exclusive E-B Emulsa Bond to provide superior adhesion to even the most challenging exterior wood surfaces – no primer needed!
•Resists peeling, blistering and mildew
•Can be tinted to 51 different stain colors
•Easy soap and water cleanup

Recommended For|Application Tips|Available Sizes|Coverage|Dry Time|VOC

Recommended For 
•Exterior use only
•All new or weathered exterior wood
•Flood solid color deck stain can be coated over sound (not peeling), previously coated surfaces, such as a solid stain
•Exterior wooden decks, docks, fences, trim boards, outdoor furniture, previously coated stucco and composites, and weathered vertical masonry
•Exterior wood siding (solid wood and plywood, including T1-11)

Application Tips
•Use proper precautions with highly extractive woods such as cedar and redwood (call us at 1-800-321-3444 for more information).
•New wood has a hard, shiny surface called mill glaze that prevents maximum penetration of a stain — to reduce this mill glaze and remove natural wood chemicals and other factory-applied sealers, treat surface with Flood WOOD STRIPPER (1 quart to 1 gallon of water) to open wood so it can accept a new finish.
•New wood requires time to dry out and open pores before finishing. To test, pour a cup of water on a horizontal wood surface. If it is absorbed into the wood within 30 seconds, it is ready to be finished.
•Before starting, test your color choice on a small area.
•Buy sufficient product for the whole job and intermix all product together before starting to avoid color variance.
•Sand, scrape or wire brush loose, flaking or peeling finishes.
•Pressure wash to remove excess dirt and other contamination.
•Proper surface preparation is essential for the limited warranty to apply — see side of product label for limited warranty details.
•Surfaces must be clean, free of dirt, grime, mildew and loose or peeling coatings before using a Flood Solid Color Deck Stain.
•Weathered, uncoated surfaces: clean with Flood WOOD CLEANER prior to coating.
•To strip previously coated surfaces, remove with Flood WOOD STRIPPER.
•Allow wood to dry 48 hours before finishing.
•If applying with a roller or sprayer, always backbrush.
•Apply between 50° F - 80° F.
•On new wood, two-coat application is recommended.

Available Sizes 
•1 gallon
•5 gallon

Coverage 
•250 - 400 sq ft/gal (23.2 - 37.2 sq m/gal)
•Coverage will vary depending on the type, age and texture of the wood.

Dry Time 
•24 - 48 hours, depending on temperature and humidity.
•Avoid heavy abrasions immediately following application.

VOC 
•Does not exceed 250 g/L


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree. Flood SWF (has emulsa-bond in it already) will work well.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Personally I like Sikkens Rubbol DEK. No need to prime, just prime the bare spots with the paint itself. One of the better products out there, I'm not a huge fan of solids on decks. Unless its already done with solid, or in such bad shape that it needs to be covered.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ya know... I'm sitting here watching Holmes Inspection and I cant help but wonder how much of the stuff he finds is a result of a HO saying "we do not want to do as you suggested". What corners can we cut.


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't understand why you want to use a stain, even solid, over a painted surface. Do stains have better adhesion than floor and porch dura poxy paints?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> ya know... I'm sitting here watching Holmes Inspection and I cant help but wonder how much of the stuff he finds is a result of a HO saying "we do not want to do as you suggested". What corners can we cut.


....but the HO has amnesia if you ask them.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> ya know... I'm sitting here watching Holmes Inspection and I cant help but wonder how much of the stuff he finds is a result of a HO saying "we do not want to do as you suggested". What corners can we cut.


Yeah, good point. Holmes finds fault with what the last guy did, but how many times did that same homeowner 'choose' the cheaper, improper route.

'And' how many of them would never have Holmes do what he wanted to do, if the TV show wasn't paying for it.

I can hardly take any of these staged 'realty' shows anymore.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

BigDogPainting said:


> I don't understand why you want to use a stain, even solid, over a painted surface. Do stains have better adhesion than floor and porch dura poxy paints?


No, it's just that when people see deck paint (that hasn't been maintained, and allowed to go years beyond what it should have without a re-coat) peel, they think, OMG, that bad, bad paint! Give us stain........as if it is the answer to negligence, and it will live forever.

So, give em what they want........stain, and if there are already cracks in the deck boards, go back and look in 5 years, and observe all the bigger cracks, and rotting boards, because the stain deteriorated even faster.

BTW, the OP should ask when the decks were last painted..........and, keep that guarantee to a year or less.


----------



## Bill15 (Jan 19, 2011)

Flood SWF needs a sound surface to soak into, in order to penetrate and provide a uniform finish (also, to provide good service). The paint should be stripped before applying the SWF. Otherwise, it may all delaminate in the future, and will compromise the adhesion of the stain. 

If they do not want to do this, repaint with a porch and floor paint.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been walking on these type of calls lately. They always tend to be people that don't want to spend, yet want stellar unrealistic results. I saw a deck that had many layers of cracking peeling porch and floor paint {note that they don't say 'deck' paint, there is a good reason for that}. I told the guy there was nothing I could do for him with any realistic expectation. Once paint reaches a certain thickness, especially on a horizontal surface - it becomes too unstable, and no amount of scraping or sanding will do diddly - and nothing short of a drum sander is gonna take off the paint. 

The more and more I come across potential clients that are on a 'budget' the more and more I am coming to the conclusion that folks that are on a budget are simply not a good clientele for a contracting company.


----------



## Sammydog (Oct 7, 2010)

Yep...sometimes we gotta tell them we can't help them...


----------



## Pivotal (May 2, 2011)

*Rubbol Dek Discounted Here*

Just wanted to pass on that there is a large quantity of different Rubbol Dek color stains available at a liquidation price. Always a good thing to find ways to save money on big jobs. You can get the contact info here on youtube.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The oil is discontinued, the hybrid is still available.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Cabot oil decking still available...gotta love um!


----------

